# Fernandes guitars? opinions please!



## metalvince333 (Nov 8, 2011)

Allright so...Im starting to check out different guitar brands to see what i'm going to try out next and I gotta say that those Fernandes guitars look really nice! I like the monterey and ravelle a lot but never really got to try any.Seems like my region doesnt have a dealer or something...Id get a Monterey Deluxe or a Monterey Deluxe Tremolo substainer or a ravelle deluxe. 

Let me know what you guys think about them compared to esp/ibanez/schecter etc..


----------



## great_kthulu (Nov 8, 2011)

I had a raven a while back, it was a good guitar, cool shape, played very well. Neck was round but not to big.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 8, 2011)

I know Zimbloth (from the Axe Palace) really rates Fernandes and although in the minority I would tend to agree - they're reliable, solid and well appointed guitars. We don't see them too often in the U.K but I have to admit to craving a Vortex with a fixed bridge if I ever get the spare change.

Definitely try one first but I don't think you'll be disappointed even if you have to travel a little way to see one in the flesh 

This one or the Dark Red Satin would be fine if I couldn't get the limited edition Vortex with white bevels - pseudo Schenker style which is my whole reason for wanting a V in the first place.


----------



## MTech (Nov 8, 2011)

metalvince333 said:


> Let me know what you guys think about them compared to esp/ibanez/schecter etc..



I like ESP better and they're easier to find BUT I think they do make some great stuff and they really treat people and artists extremely good. My only negative that always bugs me is not using real floyds and unless something changed you have to route it differently to fit a real one (at least that's what I was told on the JS sig model) but they hold up well on the road/take a beating and you gotta love having a sustainer system as an option.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've played one or two at guitar shops, they never disappoint, If I saw one at the right price I'd definitely pick it up.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Nov 8, 2011)

I played the tele copy one in a pawn shop here and was suprised. I know Kirk Hammett used to play one but i didnt know they sounded that good. Its really a quality guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 8, 2011)

The Japanese ones a fucking awesome. Easily on par with ESP Standards and Prestige Ibanez. 

The MIK ones aren't too special, but aren't bad.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 8, 2011)

My dad has a Revolver with a Sustainer, it's ace.

I've used it for a couple of videos:





Once you've used a Sustainer you'll be hooked. They are just SO much fun.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 8, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Japanese ones a fucking awesome. Easily on par with ESP Standards and Prestige Ibanez.
> 
> The MIK ones aren't too special, but aren't bad.



I got confused - the MIJ are the Elite? I can never remember


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 8, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> I got confused - the MIJ are the Elite? I can never remember


 
I believe so, yes.


----------



## metalvince333 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! my band is actually in touch and possibly signing on a new management company and I requested (If we sign with them) a Fernandes endorsement. He told me it would be more than possible so if we do sign with the dude..Id be f**kin stocked!


----------



## myampslouder (Nov 8, 2011)

The shop down the road from my apartment has a revolver with d-activators hanging up for demoing amps and pedals and it plays great. Its a cheaper guitar but it felt solid and had a really great feel overall. I wouldn't hesitate at all to grab one just to have something. I've never really heard anything negative about Fernandes guitar either now that i think about it. I've only heard good things


----------



## MrMcSick (Nov 9, 2011)

I have an old 87 mij FR65. The neck is hugggeeeeee and the neck joint is flat instead of angled but it is just as good of a guitar quality wise as my 91 mij Ibby RG560. This doesn't really mean shit to what you are asking about since I have no clue how the new guitars are but my old one is awesome.


----------



## Kabstract (Nov 10, 2011)

I have a Dragonfly Pro, great guitar. Stock bridge PUP was a little meh, but I replaced that with a GFS Powerrails, and took care of that. The sustainer rocks too. After a good setup, these guitars are awesome.


----------

